# girly shit (I need advice on shit fur gettin hitched)!



## bobNkamille (Apr 15, 2009)

so yeah Bob propsed to me on April fools day.

I would like to do everything DIY really like i plan on making my dress out of old shirts i will adopt from people and places. But i really fuking suck with this planning shit. So i was wondering if there is any songs you think would be weddin worthy nothing sappy though fuck sappy mostly folk sounding and maybe crust i dont know yeah. Should i just buy beer and stack it like a wedding cake and put sweet action figures on it. I dont know give me some advice. I dont want this thing to be serious at all so have fun with the thinking ness if you want to help me out


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 15, 2009)

beer can cake....YES.


----------



## Angela (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations darlin', I really wish I could offer more advice but I've only been to one wedding reception in my entire thirty two years. And sadly that was fairly recently. I seem to live in a very weird little micro subculture where very few folks ever get married or have children. But if you want to keep it casual definitely stack those beer cans into the shape of a cake!​


----------



## wartomods (Apr 15, 2009)

are you really marrying (in civil terms) or just a ceremony and will


----------



## finn (Apr 15, 2009)

My advice are ruffles and a long ass train (as in the bottom of the dress trailing after you), as in what the Victorians liked back in the day...


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm assuming the beer-can cake will be full cans of beer and not empties? If that's the case, I'm all for the idea, especially with action figures. I like both Arrow's and finn's ideas as well.


----------



## bobNkamille (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks guys, well i dont really want the wedding to be recognized by the state but again we can do thing we can't do as a single couple like health insurance and shit in case i was to get prego. And yeas they will be full beer on the beer cake. I really like all your guys ideas alot. Thank you


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (May 31, 2016)

Angela said:


> I seem to live in a very weird little micro subculture where very few folks ever get married or have children.



I need to find a group like that! So hard to find outsider misfit childfree people.

I did notice the date on this thread, but out of sheer curiosity, did this wedding ever happen? How was it?


----------



## danjo (Apr 28, 2018)

finn said:


> My advice are ruffles and a long ass train (as in the bottom of the dress trailing after you), as in what the Victorians liked back in the day...


Watch out train hoppers, yeh might trip


----------

